# Share House - possible in Queretaro?



## king of boz (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright the quick lo down:

I'm an Australian student moving to Queretaro for the Fall Semester 2012. I want to try and find a share house to move into/ rent but I have no idea where to start looking or how much I should reasonably pay.
Also I'm mature age and don't want to live in student squaller 

Hope there is some wisdom out there for me...?

preempting your assistance 



tim


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

king of boz said:


> Alright the quick lo down:
> 
> I'm an Australian student moving to Queretaro for the Fall Semester 2012. I want to try and find a share house to move into/ rent but I have no idea where to start looking or how much I should reasonably pay.
> Also I'm mature age and don't want to live in student squaller
> ...


In Mexico it is easier to find rentals (and roommates) locally. The internet is not as useful as in some countries. This is particularly true for the more reasonably priced places. Places listed on the internet will be aimed at foreigners and more expensive. So ...

I suggest you pick a hotel to stay in for a couple of weeks when you first arrive, then use that time to find a more permanent space. The language schools might have listings of people looking for roommates since they have a lot of short term students. There are several language schools in Queretaro. The two I am familiar with are Olé and Querétaro Language School. Probably Tec de Monterrey has a list as well. 

Two places to consider for short term stays: Hotel Señorial and Home Queretaro. The first is a reasonably cheap and clean hotel. The second a bed and breakfast place.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

king of boz said:


> Alright the quick lo down:
> 
> I'm an Australian student moving to Queretaro for the Fall Semester 2012. I want to try and find a share house to move into/ rent but I have no idea where to start looking or how much I should reasonably pay.
> Also I'm mature age and don't want to live in student squaller
> ...


Expect that your best source for shared housing is the university website. I didn't look at it but there is a section on housing. If the university is where I think it is, you should have plenty of options. You may think of doing something temporary till you get to Queretaro and can look for yourself. I know the start of a new semester at a new location is stressful but hopefully you have given yourself a few days to get settled.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and also to Querétaro. My wife and have been coming here frequently for the last 10 years, retiring here full time, from the US, in 2011. We're currently staying in a small place next to my mother-in-law while we build in a nearby city. 

Though Querétaro didn't meet our criteria as a place for retirement, I can certainly see you enjoying it during your stay here. It holds a very special place in Mexican history and the fight for independence, and researching this aspect alone can tie you up for months. There is a wonderful centro area that is filled every night, with the exception of times of the evening thunderstorms, which is now  There is also a vibrant night life which will certainly tug at you more than a serious student will appreciate. The surrounding area is teeming with countless cities worthy of a weekend visit. 

I don't have any connections for a rental unit, but will be happy to do any leg work for you if you come up with a specific area you are interested in. 

Regards, and best wishes for a successful semester


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Ken, I hate to add complexity to the thread but in what city are you building? We are 45min away so wouldn't call it nearby.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Ken, I hate to add complexity to the thread but in what city are you building? We are 45min away so wouldn't call it nearby.


Outside Celaya...everything is relative I guess. We spent our working years in Alaska, where you can drive an hour and a half to a "nearby" city.


----------

